#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Могу поделиться тибетским грибом

## Svarog

Могу поделиться тибетским молочным грибом.  :Smilie: 
Каждый день выпиваю по 1,5 литра свеженького маложирного кефирчика. Молоко использую 1,5 - 2,5 процентное ("Домик в деревне" 1,5% - ням ням!!!  :Big Grin:  )
Вкусно и полезно.



PS Живу в Москве. Выслать не смогу (он живой  :Smilie:  )

----------


## TAndra

Если гриб доживет до июня, то я его у Вас с удовольствием возьму, когда приеду в Россию.

----------


## Svarog

> Если гриб доживет до июня, то я его у Вас с удовольствием возьму, когда приеду в Россию.


Надеюсь доживет, поделюсь тогда правнуками нашего "никифора" с "евстафием"  :Smilie:

----------


## TAndra

Есть время до июня, чтобы имя грибочку нашему придумать. Так?

----------


## Иилья

:Big Grin:  У моей жены тоже такое живет. Вот имя ему как то не додумались дать :Big Grin:

----------


## TAndra

Да. Представьте себе такое.
В информации, которую мне дали вместе с грибом Комбуча в США, было указано:
Разговаривайте с ним. Дайте ему имя. Это - живое существо.

----------


## Huandi

> Разговаривайте с ним. Дайте ему имя. Запишитесь на прием к психиатру.


    .....

----------

Иван Денисов (21.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.11.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Собственно, если будут желающие - не стесняйтесь пишите!

Пока раздаю родственникам, сотрудникам, знакомым...
Но гриб постоянно растет так что - wellcome  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

"тибетский гриб".... звучит чарующе  :Smilie:

----------

Джыш (21.11.2010)

----------


## Иилья

> "тибетский гриб".... звучит чарующе


А выглядит...так себе..живой творог :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

> А выглядит...так себе..живой творог


Пока он не разговаривает - все нормально.  :Smilie:

----------

Джыш (21.11.2010)

----------


## Svarog

> Пока он не разговаривает - все нормально.


"зубы доски отращивают волосы"
бывает и такое  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Кравченко

> Собственно, если будут желающие - не стесняйтесь пишите!
> 
> Пока раздаю родственникам, сотрудникам, знакомым...
> Но гриб постоянно растет так что - wellcome


Ваше предложение еще в силе?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А вы уверены,что стоит этим заниматься? Моя знакомая пила популярный в своё время чайный гриб - и заработала тяжелейший дисбактериоз, который потом лечила с полгода.

Надо бы проверить, что там за микрофлора.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Расскажите о линии преемственности спор вашего гриба  :Smilie: 
вдруг его какой-нибудь лама разводил?  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

Здравствуйте все!

2 Дмитрий Кравченко
Дмитрий, меня не было в Москве долгое время и поэтому пришлось  гриб "усыпить", но как только восстановлю популяцию - поделюсь.  :Smilie: 

2 Дмитрий Кармапенко
Дмитрий, любой продукт питания может у разных людей вызвать негативную реакцию. У меня например аллергия на некоторые морепродукты.
Поэтому я  прошу не увлекаться и если есть сомнения проконсультироваться с врачом. 
Сам я пил его пару месяцев в больших количествах (по 1-1,5 литра в день) и начал ощущать, что таки не стоит потреблять так много  :Smilie:  

Думаю, большинству людей по стакану кефира в день вполне достаточно и безопасно.
Но некоторые кефир (любой) вообще не переваривают (и в прямом и в переносном  :Smilie:  ). Всё индивидуально.

2 Сергей Волков
Мне его дали хорошие люди. Для меня этого достаточно  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

Как выяснилось, с моим ритмом жизни менять каждый день молоко - задача не из простых  :Frown: 

Сейчас у меня есть немного гриба, поэтому всем кому раньше обещал (если желание не пропало  :Smilie:  ) я раздам и больше не буду его растить.
Пишите, пожалуйста, в личку.

Модератор, закройте, пожалуйста тему.

Спасибо!

----------


## TAndra

Приеду в Москву 27 мая. Нужен гриб. Возможна встреча?!

----------


## Vsherbinia

Взял бы себе на пробу.Если темка еще актуальна.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Так он тибетский?  :EEK!:  Судя по описанию. я такой гриб видел , у моей бабушки-адвентистки  :Smilie:  ей по их линии "верующих" передали. Тоже очень положительно отзывалась о нем.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (21.11.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

То, что относится к Тибету, Тибетской Медицине ловко эксплуатируется торговцами всякой чепухой. Ни в коей мере не хочу это отнести к автору этого топика.
Я занимался профессионально изучением различных видов молочно-кислых напитков, по моему предложению защищена кандидатская диссертация по применению бурятского молочно-кислого напитка курунга.
По Чжуд-Ши, в Тибетской Медицине применяется два вида молочно-кислых напитков: шо и дар.
То, что называют тибетским грибом - это одна из разновидностей медузомицетов, откуда он взялся, я - не знаю. Как не знаю откуда все сущее, не человеческое это дело.
Любые молочно-кислые напитки полезны некоторым людям при некоторых заболеваниях.
Микроорганизмы, как и все сущее имеет свой ареал обитания. Для мимикрии в окружающей среде необходимо употребление тех видов молочно-кислых напитков, которые существуют в месте проживания человека. На Кавказе - кефир, в Украине - ряженка, Армении - нарине и т. д.. Большинство, выпускаемых промышленным способом, молочно-кислых напитков состоит из смеси чистых культур микроорганизмов, которые смешаны по произволу производителя. Курунга - первый молочно-кислый напиток, выпускаемый промышленным способом из природной закваски. Чайный гриб и, так называемый, тибетский грибок - "окультуренные" симбиозы микроорганизмов, как дрожжи, винная закваска и не более, без чудодейственных свойств, которые можно выдумывать до бесконечности!

----------

Vsherbinia (23.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.11.2010)

----------


## Vsherbinia

Тут больше для разнообразия,этого самого питья.В московском регионе чрезвычайно неудобно регулярно добывать 100%натуральный кефир или  например-коровье молоко.

----------


## Svarog

Гриба у меня давно уже нет, так что тему закрываю.
Тибетский он был или нет, но мне нравился кефир, правда в больших очень количествах он был скорее вреден чем полезен  :Smilie: )

Как выяснилось, в аптеках продаётся закваска "Эвиталия" для домашнего производства кисломолочных продуктов, так что постоянно поддерживать процесс "брожения" нет необходимости, можно купить новую порцию. По вкусовым качествам и по реакции организма, кефир получается лучше, чем от тибетского гриба.

Желаю всем крепкого здоровья!

----------

